# Glutamine and Creatine at the same time?? is ok??



## papaoso2k1 (Jul 21, 2003)

I read somewhere that you are not supposed to take creatine and glutamine at the same time..heres the link
http://www.mens-fitness-tips.com/www/mens_supplements.htm
What do you think about it?? does it sound right or is it just bull??


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 21, 2003)

that's pure bullshit papaoso..i've had creatine that included glutamine with it...both all muscle builders and help restore glycogen reserve levels...
               BTW, MAGAZINES LIKE FLEX, M&F, AND MENS FITNESS ARE FULL OF SHIT AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT U DON'T READ OR BUY THEM ANYMORE.THEY ARE  VERY .MISLEADING


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Jul 21, 2003)

thx dude...I dont buy them anyway...(they are not cheap here in venezuela)..and I spend enough on supplements and food already..


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

Well Well Well lookie what i found at bb.com 


"Glutamine should not be taken at the same time as creatine because they compete for receptors to be absorbed. Take glutamine pre-workout and creatine post-workout."

This should help.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Jul 25, 2003)

now you re confusing me again


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

to answer your original question...No don't take them at the same time.Take glutamine pre-workout and creatine post-workout. That's what the website said and it makes sense.Then the muscle cells won't be competing for one or the other cause ur taking them at different times.  make sense now?


----------



## gr81 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> ..i've had creatine that included glutamine with it...both all muscle builders and help restore glycogen reserve levels..




Glutamine is not a muscle builder oaktown.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

glutamine replenishes glycogen reserves, which in turns leads to the formation of muscle


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

Research shows that after intensely working out, glutamine levels in the body are reduced by as much as 50%. Since the body relies on glutamine as cellular fuel for the immune system, scientific studies have shown that glutamine supplementation can minimize the breakdown of muscle tissue and improve protein metabolism. Its effects on replenishing the body after stress or trauma have been shown in Europe where it is commonly given to patients in hospitals. Glutamine's cell-volumizing effects have also been shown in several studies. No conclusive studies have been done to evaluate the effects of L-glutamine supplementation on weight-training adults; however, a recent study showed up to a 400% increase in growth-hormone levels when as little as 2 grams of free-form L-glutamine supplement was consumed!


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Jul 26, 2003)

What about taking big doses of Glutamine like 30 grams pre-workout and 15 grams post-workout? I heard this gives you amazing pumps, motivation and keeps you pain free.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 23, 2003)

> Glutamine should not be taken at the same time as creatine because they compete for receptors to be absorbed.



Without very specific evidence, this is pseudo-science.

This sounds to me like "don't drink water with your meal, because the water will compete with the food for intestinal absorbtion points".   Of course, that doesn't happen - eventually your intestines absorb the whole thing.

There's no evidence given here or in the link that the receptors are _insufficient_ to accomodate both.   10 people may "compete" for places on a soccer team, but since a soccer team has 11 players, it doesn't matter.



> Take glutamine pre-workout and creatine post-workout.


  This makes even less sense.   One of creatine's benefits is that it helps you workout more intensely - which it can hardly do if you take it after the workout!  And glutamine's most celebrated benefit is in recovery - so it should be taken after working out.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheDude *_
> This makes even less sense.   One of creatine's benefits is that it helps you workout more intensely - which it can hardly do if you take it after the workout!  And glutamine's most celebrated benefit is in recovery - so it should be taken after working out.
> *people tend to take creatine postworkout dude try again*


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheDude *_
> This makes even less sense.   One of creatine's benefits is that it helps you workout more intensely - which it can hardly do if you take it after the workout!  And glutamine's most celebrated benefit is in recovery - so it should be taken after working out.
> *so your saying not to take creatine postworkout?  *


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2003)

ok sure whatever u want


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Makaveli_786 *_
> What about taking big doses of Glutamine like 30 grams pre-workout and 15 grams post-workout? I heard this gives you amazing pumps, motivation and keeps you pain free.
> *Your body can only digest a certain amount for each session.That's why it is recommended to take 5g of glutamine per serving.It's easier assimilated. *


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 23, 2003)

I take Glutamine and Creatine together every am and feel great,who needs coffee.I Also take Glutamine pre and post workout for quick recovery.Too much creatine is stressy and gives me insomnia.Anyway it all gets absorbed like mixing different foods.Optimum might be seperate however.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 24, 2003)

> I take Glutamine and Creatine together every am and feel great,who needs coffee.



By the way, Glutamine is a vasodilator, and coffee is a vasoconstrictor, so they are not replacements for each other!

But, if Glutamine/Creatine gets you going, then one less cup of coffee can only benefit your health.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 25, 2003)

I do glutamine both pre and post workout. In the post I mix it in with creatine. Frankly, I suspect most of the post workout glutamine never gets past the intenstines since it's a perfect food for them.


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Makaveli_786 *_
> What about taking big doses of Glutamine like 30 grams pre-workout and 15 grams post-workout? I heard this gives you amazing pumps, motivation and keeps you pain free.



Ive heard that anything over 10 grams just gets flushed out.... dont quote me on that tho


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 26, 2003)

it's more like 5 g That's why companies recommend 5g servings


----------



## the Scarab (Aug 26, 2003)

when is the best time to take creatine and glutamine on the days you don't work out? and/or should you take them both as much


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 26, 2003)

first thing in the morning for creatine right before bed for glutamine on off days


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 26, 2003)

Can you guys sleep on Glutamine?I definitely can't on creatine.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 27, 2003)

That is old science that states that they shouldn't be taken together. It is fine to take them together, they do not compete with absorbtion.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 27, 2003)

While web surfing, I came across more information on this.

Free Form L-Glutamine (most of what you see for sale as a separate product) supposedly does not work well in combination with anything else (Creatine, protein, food, juice, etc.).   Thus it supposedly should be ingested separately from everything else.

Glutamine Peptides, on the other hand, don't have this limitation, and if you look at the various mixes available, such as protein with glutamine, or creatine with glutamine, they almost always use Glutamine Peptides - even when the same brand doesn't sell Glutamine Peptides as a separate product.

Again, I'm not convinced that this claim is true, but if you use Glutamine Peptides, you'll avoid the problem - if it exists.

And, there is also evidence (ie scientific studies) showing that Glutamine Peptides produce more glutamine in the bloodstream than L-Glutamine, so you're probably better off with it anyway.


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 27, 2003)

L-Glutamine should never be taken with anything. It should be consumed with plain water. It works best after intense training and before going to bed.
Yes, Glutamine peptides can be taken with anything including your protein shakes!


----------

